# New Video - The Lung Brewery - Episode 5 - Durban Trip and Juices



## Philip Dunkley (6/5/15)

Hi Guys

New video is up for your consumption:

Heres the link :



Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (6/5/15)

Thanks that was a nice relaxing watch, however I had to do it in chunks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/5/15)

@johan Thanks, yes this was a long one, but fun!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/15)

Fun video @Philip Dunkley 
Great effort
The car was fun. Lol
And thanks for the juice views - always great to hear


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/5/15)

@Silver Thank you, and it's always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (7/5/15)

@free3dom and @Philip Dunkley,
You guys are amazing.

Thank you once agin for reviewing the juices, much appreciated.
Another great video and very entertaining.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (7/5/15)

ComplexChaos said:


> @free3dom and @Philip Dunkley,
> You guys are amazing.
> 
> Thank you once agin for reviewing the juices, much appreciated.
> Another great video and very entertaining.



You are very welcome, and thanks for giving us the opportunity to do so 
Keep making those excellent juices and we'll keep recommending them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

